# Castleford Pipe Pouches



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

I have done a little research on pipe pouches. Seems the consensus is that Castleford are the best. Does anyone have any experience with the 2 vs 4 pipe pouches? Which one would be the better bet?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I chose the 4 over the 2. I don't always carry 4 pipes, but it's got plenty of room for tobacco and accessories.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> I chose the 4 over the 2. I don't always carry 4 pipes, but it's got plenty of room for tobacco and accessories.


I am assuming the 4 pipe pouch would not fit in a pocket. Would the 2 pipe pouch?


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know about those but I have a Mac Baren 2 pipe combination pouch and I love it. Has pockets to carry everything I need and even has a removable tobacco pouch. It's made of really nice soft leather, not plastic. Got it at 4noggins for $33.


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

I've got the same one as Pugsley. An excellent pouch I'd highly recommend.
And there's certainly no way you could fit the pouch into your pocket, unless it may be a very large jacket pocket, but that's not what they're made to be done with - just a way to tote around your consolidated smoking items. The most masculine "purse" you'll ever carry ;-)


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Hawnted said:


> I am assuming the 4 pipe pouch would not fit in a pocket. Would the 2 pipe pouch?


Correct. It measures 8"X6". More like a "murse"! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

OK so basically either the Mac Baren 2 pipe combination or the Castleford Pouches. I had not seen the Mac Baren suggestion in the other threads I had read. Any advantage of those over the castlefords?


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry, I can't make a comparison. I've never seen the Castleford in the flesh, but I'm very pleased with the Mac Baren and would recommend it highly. For the price it's a stunner.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> but I'm very pleased with the Mac Baren and would recommend it highly. For the price it's a stunner.


Would it fit 2 bent pipes OK? Or only straight?


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Hawnted said:


> Would it fit 2 bent pipes OK? Or only straight?


Bent or straight, it will fit 2 pipes with no problem. I've done both.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

Pugsley said:


> Sorry, I can't make a comparison. I've never seen the Castleford in the flesh, but I'm very pleased with the Mac Baren and would recommend it highly. For the price it's a stunner.


+1000 Great leather for the every day guy.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Even a simple roll up tobacco pouch would be too bulky for most of my pockets, but then I carry a purse. BACKPACK!! I mean backpack!


----------

